# Russian Assassins?



## spitfire101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok my sister just told me she heard about something like in russia they have this military spy's/assassins that are almost like ninjas. I dont know what shes talknig about but she said they use all different martial arts from around the world. She said she doesnt remember what its called but i thoguht it sounded pretty cool so does anyone have any infromation on what i might be talking about????


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 19, 2007)

They are turtles mutated by radiocative waste from Chernobyl.  

Oh and google "Spetsnaz" while you are looking for the turtles.


----------



## Maharg (Jul 20, 2007)

Spitfire I have seen a video of Spetsnaz training in this form of fighting. I can't remember the name but it's very similar to Akido.


----------



## spitfire101 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thx alot


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

in addition, in order to hide their true identities, they take take on names of historical people, mostly from the Renaissance.


----------



## spitfire101 (Jul 21, 2007)

wow thats interessting i like that


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)

Kiwi and I are making a joke.....

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2007)




----------

